# S&w M&p



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I fella I shoot with on occasion had a new M&P .40 at the range last night. I had an opportunity run run it through the paces

No pics sorry:smt022 

First impresssions:

1) VERY nice trigger, just small ammount of take-up then a nice clean break

2) Extremely ergonomic grip and controls. It has a reversable (not ambi) mag realese. My friend is a lefty o he had the mag release on the right side of hte frame It actually worked well for me beacuse I'm used to using my trigger finger to release my HK mags.

3) Most accurate .40 I've ever fired. Quick double taps from low-ready at 21' produced nice 2'' groups in the 10 ring. 

Comments:

The trigger is IMO too light for CCW. Its almost too good for no manual safety. 

The grip feels (to me) like a 1911 with palm swells.

Overall a very nice piece that I may have to consider for a future purchase.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl. I really wanna try one out in 9mm


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The only things I dislike about it are the longish, somewhat mushy trigger reset and the sights. Very nice pistol other than that, and I think S&W will do well with it.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Yeah, the trigger reset is very mushy. It was somewhat of a distraction. I don't think it would take much practice to overcome it though.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've only dry fired it 1x, so I don't really remember.

Hell, my Glock 34 trigger is mushy... So, can't be any worse than that


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

The trigger re-set on the glock is much better than the MP IMO. The glock you can feel a definate 'click' The MP is more of a squishy bump.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I'll have to find one to try it for myself... W/ my obssesion w/ the P99 and my SW99, I don't see myself buying this unless it just blows my socks off.


----------

